# Run this Rhyme



## StoneyBud (Apr 20, 2009)

Ok, a little fun.

Each post can be only one sentence.

The sentence ending has to rhyme with the last word in the sentence before it.

Like:

One post: "She wore a red dress and made it look like less"

Next post: "But when she rolled a doobie it was better than the rest."

As you notice, it was a "close" match. 

As long as your one sentence is a rhyme with the one before it, anything goes.

Within the rules of course...


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 20, 2009)

A joint, the point of a high


----------



## NorCalHal (Apr 20, 2009)

Puts the sparkle in my eye


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Apr 20, 2009)

It tells my brain that reality is not a lie


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 20, 2009)

We're gonna have to change the rules...

After the first rhyme, start it over with a new sentence with a new ending...

hehe, otherwise, we'll have the longest run-on sentence ending with a rhyme of "high"....hehe

Every OTHER sentence has to rhyme...


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 20, 2009)

Sir_Tokie said:
			
		

> It tells my brain that reality is not a lie


If not a lie, then a half truth, a slide from reality.


The next has to rhyme at the end.

The one after that doesn't.

Then, again, it does.


----------



## uk420maan (Apr 20, 2009)

tick tock tick tock running round the ******* block

lol

john cooper clarke


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 20, 2009)

Reality is hid in the stories told, by men young and old.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Apr 20, 2009)

DP WW stems are better than gold


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Apr 20, 2009)

Gold buds of Columbia ripe'n in the sun..


----------



## JBonez (Apr 20, 2009)

i wish i wasnt stoned, this thread could be fun


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 20, 2009)

Fun watching our Ladies sway in the breeze, Growing so lovely to fullfill our needs.


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Apr 21, 2009)

Need for their seeds to carry on our grows..


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 21, 2009)

*where will you grow  them,,,will any one know ?*


----------



## Marsrover1 (Apr 21, 2009)

grab your seeds and hoe, head for the hills and start that grow


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 21, 2009)

*then
 Dig a lil hole, plant a lil seed, grow a lil tree, smoke a lil weed!!

*


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 21, 2009)

pack that bong, take the hit, can't go wrong its real good sh#t


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Apr 23, 2009)

Sh#t is an additive we put in our soils...


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 23, 2009)

The government is reefer grown in tin foil


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Apr 23, 2009)

Tin foil that is folded and shaped into our pipe...


----------



## astrobud (Apr 23, 2009)

this makes no sense, i got nothing


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Apr 23, 2009)

..but like an oxymoron..he's "real fake" and "pretty ugly"....


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Apr 24, 2009)

pretty ugly to me but a pheno she be...


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 24, 2009)

Well throw her my way i'll get down on one knee


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Apr 24, 2009)

knees are dirty from working in the garden...


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 24, 2009)

putting plants outside to harden


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 24, 2009)

and 6months time buds will be startin


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 24, 2009)

It's time to paint the room and hang the lites.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 24, 2009)

As night becomes day and the day becomes night.


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Apr 24, 2009)

Night time interupted will cause them to Herm...


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 24, 2009)

I heard hippies in England are covered in germs


----------



## astrobud (Apr 24, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> I heard hippies in England are covered in germs


:rofl: 

germs are bad for our ladies makes them turn,, i still got nothin


----------



## stonedrone (Apr 24, 2009)

all those plants need is a little sun and some lovin'


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 24, 2009)

I just put a bun in your girls oven


----------



## stonedrone (Apr 24, 2009)

can't wait til my girls start buddin'


----------



## GrowinGreen (Apr 24, 2009)

And then the girl said 'oh my, what a tiny bun you have in my oven.'


(yeah, I'm a lame rhymer- w/e)


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 24, 2009)

...and astrobud still has nothing:rofl:


----------



## Newbud (Apr 24, 2009)

A bun in the oven to weed is a seed, with this damn server busy will this post ever succeed?


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 24, 2009)

yes yes it did indeed


----------



## GrowinGreen (Apr 24, 2009)

Succeed it shall, but you must believe!

(way to ruin an awesome rhyme buddy :laugh


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 24, 2009)

I just smoked a pound of DP WW male leaves


----------



## GrowinGreen (Apr 24, 2009)

:laugh:

And I think I'm going to sneeeeze


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 24, 2009)

Now that I done with that it is time to smoke this male's sacs???????


----------



## GrowinGreen (Apr 24, 2009)

Only if you are into that sort of thing you confused wack


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 24, 2009)

nope but my sure is


----------



## stonedrone (Apr 24, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> nope but my sure is


 
what the eff is this


----------



## Newbud (Apr 24, 2009)

What a way to kill a thread, 5 small words and now its dead


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 24, 2009)

edit.. my wife surely is... this busy server is hurting my head.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 24, 2009)

And making my eyes turn red.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 24, 2009)

I am bushed must be the time to go to bed


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 24, 2009)

But first to go look at the ladies growing in the shead


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 25, 2009)

and smoke some DP WW Alpha Male Fan leaves straight to the head.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 25, 2009)

For nightmare that make you wet the bed:shocked:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi my name is seagull and my BFF is missing his head


----------



## Newbud (Apr 25, 2009)

Forget the seagull fella he messes with my mind, i'm of to pack a bowl then sit down and unwind


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 25, 2009)

goodnight all I am going to bed, wish it were legal to cut out some threads, this busy server just is killing my head.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 25, 2009)

*USA  is off to bed ,so ill   wake n bake for the uk instead*


----------



## stonedrone (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm in the USA and still smokin' one to my head


----------



## GrowinGreen (Apr 25, 2009)

Even though I really should be off to bed.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 25, 2009)

morning all here is some BuddyLuvin, and Astrobud still has nothing


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 25, 2009)

nothing you say well aint that a shame ,,grow some plants  man join in the game


----------



## Newbud (Apr 25, 2009)

Still has nothing our Astrobud, and neither do i, carnt think, oh its no good


----------



## Newbud (Apr 25, 2009)

Damn girl you beat me my typing games lame


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 25, 2009)

Keep on trying you will soon reach fame


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 25, 2009)

GrowinGreen thinks Ozzy is a dame


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 25, 2009)

Big tall 8 incher leads my game and has won me some fame:aok:


----------



## GrowinGreen (Apr 25, 2009)

But too bad you're kind of lame


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 25, 2009)

...because you pictured your dream dame:rofl:


----------



## GrowinGreen (Apr 25, 2009)

Real original Buddy- all your endings are the same!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 25, 2009)

Take it easy GG, he's just learning to play the game, for he was only hatched yesterday


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 25, 2009)

how come the big dogs won't let me play


----------



## GrowinGreen (Apr 25, 2009)

Because they always see you lickin' your own nuts everyday


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 25, 2009)

They're all smoking the fresh hay,and on the porch to stay


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 25, 2009)

lets all smoke happy and be gay, gay, gay,


----------



## GrowinGreen (Apr 25, 2009)

Then give me a blumpkin

:laugh:


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 25, 2009)

fresh outta those how about a rocket


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 25, 2009)

thank god my names not on the court docket


----------



## GrowinGreen (Apr 25, 2009)

Cuz I really did beat that ***** with my socket


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 25, 2009)

And now my thing is kept in my left pocket.


----------



## Newbud (Apr 25, 2009)

keep your 8 inch mines by my knee sockets


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 25, 2009)

and worthless as the server today.


----------



## Newbud (Apr 25, 2009)

Not what your other half whispered my way


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 25, 2009)

Not really funny when she is in her grave, Unless corpses is what you crave.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 25, 2009)

besides I heard Newbud was gay:confused2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 25, 2009)

But only in the receiving way.


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Apr 25, 2009)

gay is another word for happiness or joy...


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 25, 2009)

not when its boy on boy


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 25, 2009)

not just for those into boys. Now onto the weeds we all crave.


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Apr 25, 2009)

boys should be chopped, females are my fancy...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 25, 2009)

Growing a hermie can be kinda chancy


----------



## Newbud (Apr 25, 2009)

Or if you in thailand it may be to your fancy lol


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 25, 2009)

That is why I Named this plant Nancy.


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Apr 25, 2009)

Nancy is a beauty for all the world to see...


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 25, 2009)

What does it mean when it burns when I pee?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 25, 2009)

You've been somewhere without protection, I see


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Apr 25, 2009)

see we told you not to play with those herms...


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 25, 2009)

especially when u aint firm ! !


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 25, 2009)

now you have a sick little worm!!


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 25, 2009)

I guess it is off to the doctors to get it confirmed.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 25, 2009)

off to the docs well take $$ s i say ,,,you may leave with your mj card being sent on its way


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 25, 2009)

That would just make your day, no more sneeking around to smoke a jay :yay:


----------



## Newbud (Apr 25, 2009)

But hows it gona break it to the wife that he gay lol

( Right back at ya sunshine lol )


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 25, 2009)

roll it up where ever u are never mind that :cop: in the passing car


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 25, 2009)

keep on drinking til they through you out the bar


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 25, 2009)

no luck here, Cali is pretty far


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 25, 2009)

Nah she left me because of my trimming messes.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 25, 2009)

far is near and near is far, that is why I keep marijuana in a mason jar


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 25, 2009)

trimming is a mess i must confess


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 25, 2009)

but the kind of mess i like the best


----------



## Newbud (Apr 25, 2009)

Carnt wait for the mess i must confess, a labour of love, a gift from above...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 25, 2009)

that mades your mind fly like a dove


----------



## Newbud (Apr 25, 2009)

Ah a dove,,, to all of you reading i pass on the symbol of peace and love


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 25, 2009)

more like war and peace when i see the last bud ..move outta my way before you get a shove


----------



## GrowinGreen (Apr 25, 2009)

That's hard to believe when your picture is of the devil and not the man above


----------



## Newbud (Apr 25, 2009)

Bit of the Manc shining through there i think love???

( Joke girl simmer lol ) 

Refering to UK girl by the way, she'll get it


----------



## Newbud (Apr 25, 2009)

As for Growing Green, better the devil you love


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 25, 2009)

than fire falling from above


----------



## Marsrover1 (Apr 26, 2009)

Fire and Brimstone raining down upon your head, dont look now but i think were dead, dont feel to bad death comes to us all sooner or later, btw any 1 see my lighter?:bong2:


----------



## kebnekajse (Apr 26, 2009)

The girls are growing, with hid and led, getting green and strong with the nutes they are fed. 

listen to her, don't try to fight her, and this way her buds will be tighter.


----------



## alshuray1 (Apr 26, 2009)

i love mary so much i want to wife her


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 26, 2009)

to bad last night is all blur


----------



## GrowinGreen (Apr 26, 2009)

and does a cow go murrrrrrrrrr?


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 26, 2009)

sure do, ever seen one sit it's butt on a bur.


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 26, 2009)

well yes, absolutely for sure!


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 26, 2009)

Ma should get on over here becuase I have the cure


----------



## GrowinGreen (Apr 26, 2009)

Ma don't do it- he's a pedo for sure- he'll do bad things once you fall for the lure!

:laugh:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 26, 2009)

He has loads of Candy that for sure


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 26, 2009)

ah little kids are so pure


----------



## ishnish (Apr 26, 2009)

hey.. something smells like manure..


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 26, 2009)

Its probably you upper lip.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 26, 2009)

Or that stuff  that you dip


----------



## GrowinGreen (Apr 26, 2009)

lmao :laugh: Oh my Buddy was that a freudian slip?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 26, 2009)

freudian slip or not ,,just keep an eye out for budrot


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 26, 2009)

Budrot scares me not, I have nightmares of killer robots!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 26, 2009)

after dropping micro-dot


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 26, 2009)

on my dog named spot


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 26, 2009)

who loves to run around the basketball court


----------



## GrowinGreen (Apr 26, 2009)

even though he's really short


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 26, 2009)

after the game ,,,biu ,homegrown of course not that street muck


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 26, 2009)

and get so high you quack like a duck


----------



## Newbud (Apr 26, 2009)

Quack like a duck? Huh what the f


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 26, 2009)

You must be down on your luck, with language like that


----------



## GrowinGreen (Apr 26, 2009)

Yes I am and I'm going to the Highrise and I'm going to go SPLATTTT


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 26, 2009)

quak quak quak your havin a laugh ,,now itys time i :bolt: for a bath :ciao:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 26, 2009)

Does 2+2=5? Damn I shouldn't have slept throught math


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 26, 2009)

math is not Buddyluv thing we see, 2 + 2 = 4;20 in stoner math see


----------



## GrowinGreen (Apr 26, 2009)

weee weee weeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 26, 2009)

I got to go pee


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 27, 2009)

well please sit down ! we don't have a tree


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks guys I knew the answer was three.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 27, 2009)

Three thing that we all need, food, shelter, and WEED


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 27, 2009)

Don't forget the DP Male WW leaves!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 27, 2009)

them DP leaves bleu my mind medal to the man who discovered that find


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 27, 2009)

I guess they work when that is all you can find.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 27, 2009)

What are you talking about? That is how they started the word Kind!


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 27, 2009)

Be kind, please rewind


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 27, 2009)

Why are you blind? did you not see it the first time.


----------



## ishnish (Apr 27, 2009)

im so high, i can't think of a rhyme!


----------



## GrowinGreen (Apr 27, 2009)

that's why being high shouldn't be a crime


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 27, 2009)

The only crime is that marijuana is not legal


----------



## GrowinGreen (Apr 27, 2009)

because when you smoke it, it makes you soar like an eagle


----------



## intellenoob (Apr 27, 2009)

the politicians are more uptight than a six foot tall instructor of kegel,


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 27, 2009)

and it really gets to me like the hay stack and the proverbally needle


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 27, 2009)

just what makes them so regal


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 27, 2009)

If Papabeach was here he would give us all a recipe for BBQ beagle


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 27, 2009)

bbq beagle thats just daft but thanks buddyluv it gave me a laugh :giggle:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 27, 2009)

my cow though to was so funny, she gave birth to a calf


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 27, 2009)

my you know what's so big I spilt chicks in half


----------



## Newbud (Apr 27, 2009)

Now i know your having a laugh


----------



## GrowinGreen (Apr 27, 2009)

you must be hung like a giraffe!


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 27, 2009)

My wife calls it Merlin's magic staff.


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 27, 2009)

Then she turns to the window and has a good laugh


----------



## GrowinGreen (Apr 28, 2009)

i like beans


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 28, 2009)

they are good for my heart


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 28, 2009)

Art posted a video of me lighting farts.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 28, 2009)

now my nickname is Bart


----------



## GrowinGreen (Apr 28, 2009)

and i live under a bridge with a shopping cart


----------



## Newbud (Apr 28, 2009)

Have a heart and give me some change


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 28, 2009)

I have a gun, go out on the range.


----------



## Newbud (Apr 28, 2009)

Range? Post office!


----------



## ishnish (Apr 28, 2009)

best just go to wonderland with Alice!
no need for malice..


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 28, 2009)

just because some people live in Dallas


----------



## Newbud (Apr 28, 2009)

Malice? i only wanted to steal enough to build my palace


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 28, 2009)

Ill be smoking on The Holy Chalice.

(thc  )


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 29, 2009)

The Holy Chalice is the goal of all,


----------



## Newbud (Apr 29, 2009)

Those who seek the unobtainable


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 29, 2009)

live a life, some feel is regretable


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 29, 2009)

regrets are few ,,live your life ,,why be blue?


----------



## Newbud (Apr 29, 2009)

Unless the central heating packs in on you


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 30, 2009)

hope you have insurance to sue


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 30, 2009)

A seagull shat right on my shoe


----------



## Marsrover1 (Apr 30, 2009)

I sure hope it dont give me the bird flu


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 30, 2009)

The swine is fine but the bird is bad


----------



## Newbud (Apr 30, 2009)

Its more like the other way round lad


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 30, 2009)

Either way you feel really bad


----------



## Newbud (Apr 30, 2009)

Like seeing BuddyLuv banned makes me sad


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 30, 2009)

:rant: That just makes you mad.!!!!!!:rant:


----------



## Newbud (Apr 30, 2009)

Mad it me makes, if indeed that is the case


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 30, 2009)

the case should have gone before a jury of his peers


----------



## alshuray1 (Apr 30, 2009)

maybe then he wouldnt have got ten years


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 30, 2009)

He would have been let off after he bought the beer


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 30, 2009)

It's like they made Buddy go stand in the hall


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 30, 2009)

for argueing with a mind only three feet tall


----------



## Budders Keeper (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm out here to, were havin a ball:48:


----------



## Newbud (Apr 30, 2009)

Off to the ball for the glitz and the glamour


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 30, 2009)

Behave yourself or you'll visit the slammer


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 30, 2009)

doing hard time swinging a hammer


----------



## Budders Keeper (Apr 30, 2009)

you swing your hammer, and i'll smoke mine


----------



## Newbud (Apr 30, 2009)

Not if your locked up doin hard time


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 30, 2009)

Then your smoking bud from your bunkmates behind.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Apr 30, 2009)

:rofl: :rofl: 





			
				PencilHead said:
			
		

> Then your smoking bud from your bunkmates behind.


Oh no,got a ebb&flo micro in the toilet tank
 my bunkmate and I b growing the dank:hubba:


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 30, 2009)

Trade the bud for some tuna, trade the tuna for a shank


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 30, 2009)

all we did was pay off the guard named Frank


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 30, 2009)

My cell mates a nut, Frank's a screw


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 30, 2009)

He's a screw on the take, but he still watches you make love to your cellmate


----------



## GrowinGreen (Apr 30, 2009)

that doesn't sound like my kind of date


----------



## ishnish (Apr 30, 2009)

i can't relate but will debate,
this thread made it past page eight!


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 30, 2009)

im austrailian whats up, mate?
(not really)


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 30, 2009)

How can you go fishing without any bait?


----------



## Budders Keeper (Apr 30, 2009)

you fibber,you fabber, you pullin our leg


----------



## Newbud (Apr 30, 2009)

Grenade in the lake ( How can you go fishing without any bait? )


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 30, 2009)

that would hurt my old dog, Jake


----------



## Newbud (Apr 30, 2009)

And that would be an awful mistake


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 30, 2009)

a mistake you would not want to make


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 30, 2009)

What happened with Budder's pullin yo leg?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 30, 2009)

He's down at fraggle rock drinking a keg


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 30, 2009)

Ain't got no tap, ain't got no proper bud
boy smokin reg


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 30, 2009)

stil be funnier than MP today


----------



## Newbud (Apr 30, 2009)

Not many people wanting to play


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 30, 2009)

they are all afraid so they stay away


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 30, 2009)

mIGHT GET BANNED IF YOU SAY YOUR SAY


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 30, 2009)

Most people are afraid to affend some body


----------



## Budders Keeper (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm back,and now my shoes are all muddy


----------



## GrowinGreen (Apr 30, 2009)

that's because you were outside, playing with your butt buddy


----------



## Budders Keeper (Apr 30, 2009)

you must be confused, but your still somebody


----------



## Newbud (Apr 30, 2009)

I carn't think i'm too stoned everybody  lol


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 30, 2009)

server busy is driving me mad :bolt: time to leave before i do something bad :evil:


----------



## Newbud (Apr 30, 2009)

Get stoned dont get mad  And sometimes its good to be bad


----------



## Budders Keeper (Apr 30, 2009)

b'n bad's the best times i've had


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 30, 2009)

the best times are spent with good friends, making you wish the party keeps right on a rolling


----------



## GrowinGreen (Apr 30, 2009)

or you could just go bowling


----------



## Newbud (Apr 30, 2009)

Not bowling, Bowlers in Manchester was a much better night


----------



## GrowinGreen (Apr 30, 2009)

Sure does sound like the start of a bar fight


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 30, 2009)

when the cops hit the seen we'll all take flight


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 30, 2009)

If you you're not fast enough, your butt their dog may bite.


----------



## Marsrover1 (May 1, 2009)

Please mr dog dont bite my butt, it still hurts from last time you stinking mutt...


----------



## Sir_Tokie (May 1, 2009)

Mutt is a good dog a pure breed indeed...


----------



## Newbud (May 1, 2009)

And from what i've read he sure can grow weed


----------



## Super Silver Haze (May 1, 2009)

and help a fella grower in need, even if its bag seed.


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 2, 2009)

bag seeds have led to some of the best Kinds


----------



## Budders Keeper (May 2, 2009)

nothing better, to help you unwind


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 2, 2009)

than smoking the best Kind you can find


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 2, 2009)

chased with a huge bag of pork rinds


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 2, 2009)

watch it the pork rinds might give you the swine flu


----------



## SativaWeed (May 2, 2009)

no no no they're too tasty to do that to you!


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 2, 2009)

they will turn you  just a little blue


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 2, 2009)

That means I will match my balls if that is true


----------



## SmokinMom (May 2, 2009)

But he shaved them just 4 u.


----------



## Sir_Tokie (May 3, 2009)

4 u shewww gald it was'nt me...


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 3, 2009)

blue skin and blue balls must be a smurf you see


----------



## Newbud (May 3, 2009)

Either that or a small naked dude in the Alps trying to ski


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 3, 2009)

with a brass monkey wrapped around his knee


----------



## Newbud (May 3, 2009)

Trying his hardest not to hit a tree


----------



## Budders Keeper (May 3, 2009)

While skiing backwards to take a pee


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 3, 2009)

piss all over the brass monkey


----------



## Newbud (May 3, 2009)

But the monkey wont rust


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 3, 2009)

but now his face is filled with lust


----------



## Budders Keeper (May 3, 2009)

Where this is going, i do not trust


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 3, 2009)

someone's nuts are gonna bust


----------



## Newbud (May 3, 2009)

Round the back of the pub while your filled with lust :headbang:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 3, 2009)

lust to me and love to her as long as he weasel goes pop


----------



## GrowinGreen (May 4, 2009)

i like beans


----------



## Budders Keeper (May 4, 2009)

they are more fun than it seems


----------



## Newbud (May 4, 2009)

Full of magical dreams


----------



## Budders Keeper (May 4, 2009)

dreams to take you far away


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 4, 2009)

to let your mind enjoy the day


----------



## Budders Keeper (May 4, 2009)

On the couch, you will stay


----------



## Newbud (May 4, 2009)

If you smoke 80% amber trichomes today


----------



## Budders Keeper (May 5, 2009)

refresh..retry..smoke..get high..refresh..retry..


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 5, 2009)

The only way to ride the The MP wave


----------



## Budders Keeper (May 5, 2009)

I have to say, it is my fave


----------



## PencilHead (May 5, 2009)

I knock on the door and ask for Dave.


----------



## Budders Keeper (May 5, 2009)

you know Dave, he's got the kind


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 5, 2009)

The prices are high but if his all you can find


----------



## Budders Keeper (May 5, 2009)

When I go I just trade some of mine


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 5, 2009)

according to Dave, it not worth much


----------



## Budders Keeper (May 5, 2009)

That's cause I keep all the good stuff


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 5, 2009)

The smoke is just to ruff


----------



## Budders Keeper (May 5, 2009)

Once had a hamster, with that name


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 5, 2009)

Feed my hamster some kind leaf and he run in circles for days


----------



## Budders Keeper (May 5, 2009)

It's the circle of life, after some haze


----------



## viper (May 5, 2009)

youll be the coach potato in so many ways


----------



## Budders Keeper (May 5, 2009)

I can't get up, i'm in a daze


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 5, 2009)

then get lost in a maze


----------



## SmokinMom (May 6, 2009)

I cant see thru the smoky haze!


----------



## GrowinGreen (May 6, 2009)

that's good to hear- now lets go blazeee


----------



## Budders Keeper (May 6, 2009)

blazeee it up, and hold it in


----------



## PencilHead (May 6, 2009)

So much like heaven it must be sin


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 6, 2009)

the only sin is that it is illegal, my friend


----------



## Sir_Tokie (May 6, 2009)

my friend grows the goods, but I grow it better...


----------



## Budders Keeper (May 6, 2009)

my wife smokes mine up, and I let her


----------



## PencilHead (May 6, 2009)

When the dog go to barkin, don't try to pet 'er.


----------



## Budders Keeper (May 6, 2009)

Dog's just afraid that the giant buds will get 'er


----------



## Sir_Tokie (May 6, 2009)

get'er boy, as she walks through the room...


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 6, 2009)

it could mean your plants doom


----------



## ishnish (May 6, 2009)

i'll save ya with this shroom!
 no need for boom boom doom


----------



## Newbud (May 6, 2009)

Unless its base on the stereo in my room


----------



## ishnish (May 6, 2009)

smoked so much it looks like a vulcano plume


----------



## Newbud (May 6, 2009)

A plume in the sky tells all that i'm high


----------



## GrowinGreen (May 7, 2009)

and i'm going to do a drive by


----------



## Newbud (May 7, 2009)

A drive by McDonalds thats about it


----------



## StoneyBud (May 7, 2009)

*A joint is lit, a puff is taken, a head rush, the earth is shaken!*


----------



## Sir_Tokie (May 7, 2009)

shaken in my shoes, oh what to do what to do...


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 7, 2009)

sit down ,,smoke some more ,,,here ill pass this :48: to you


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 7, 2009)

Thanks UK now I don't feel so blue


----------



## Sir_Tokie (May 7, 2009)

Blue mystic ripens in the closet, oh what a lovely smell...


----------



## Budders Keeper (May 7, 2009)

I tried that stuff, it rung my bell


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 7, 2009)

and I ate so much, it made my belly swell


----------



## Sir_Tokie (May 7, 2009)

swell swell grow big and fat...


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 7, 2009)

now I look just like my old cat


----------



## Budders Keeper (May 7, 2009)

so whats wrong with that
         he looks pretty cool


----------



## StoneyBud (May 7, 2009)

The tail, the ears, but not the drool...


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 7, 2009)

there is enough of that to fill a pool


----------



## StoneyBud (May 7, 2009)

Just the image makes me want to heave my gruel


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 7, 2009)

don't hit the dog that would be cruel


----------



## Sir_Tokie (May 7, 2009)

cruel is stressing her to become a Shim...


----------



## Budders Keeper (May 7, 2009)

u can pick the banana's, but they'll grow again


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 7, 2009)

chopping her down would not be a sin


----------



## Sir_Tokie (May 7, 2009)

a sin is harvesting when the trichs are not mature...


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 7, 2009)

If you have nanner they will rune the rest of your crop for sure


----------



## alshuray1 (May 7, 2009)

smoking zigzags are a bore 
i love smoking blunts so much more


----------



## Sir_Tokie (May 7, 2009)

more more give me more, fill the bong, light the bowl and watch it roar..


----------



## StoneyBud (May 8, 2009)

The bong be full, the match be lit, beyond that point I don't give a ****!


----------



## Sir_Tokie (May 9, 2009)

**** is good, pass it around and hit it again, then feel the rush as the stone begins...


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 9, 2009)

feeling the flow run though my mind, smoking this joint until it's done, leaving the roach behind


----------



## Sir_Tokie (May 9, 2009)

roaches a many, thousands in a box, roll and smoke one of these babies and get knocked out of your socks...


----------



## Newbud (May 31, 2009)

Roses are red and Blueberry, well its blue,,, but i love my own PP and if you dont then stuff you


----------



## sTuNNed oNe (Jun 1, 2009)

me and my crew, stay true, and get high like bird flu...


----------



## cubby (Jun 1, 2009)

Thru out this tread one thing rings true, Many a poet belong in a zoo


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Jun 1, 2009)

Zoo's are crule and the animals should be free'd along with our rights to be able to smoke weed...


----------



## astrobud (Jun 1, 2009)

weed should be free for you and me


----------



## PencilHead (Jun 1, 2009)

It's like telling me I can't enjoy the shade from some tree


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Jun 1, 2009)

so ill chop down the tree and roll up a doobie


----------



## astrobud (Jun 1, 2009)

and when thats all gone ill call my friend rudy


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Jun 1, 2009)

Rudy can grow some mind blowing smoke here take this :bong: and have a toke..


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Jun 1, 2009)

is this a joke i just saw both you choke


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Jun 1, 2009)

choke when you open the carb? MMM maybe we need to smoke one the size of a cigar..


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Jun 1, 2009)

sounds good, you roll, ill play guitar


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Jun 1, 2009)

guitars strumming playing a tune as we get high and gaze at the moon...


----------



## StoneyBud (Jun 1, 2009)

cubby said:
			
		

> Thru out this tread one thing rings true, Many a poet belong in a zoo


 
Man, Mr. Cubby, you're such a sage, it's too bad you're in the very next cage...


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Jun 2, 2009)

Caged cubby looking a little mean, here take a hit of this:bong1: mean green...


----------



## Newbud (Jun 2, 2009)

Lean mean weed smoking machine


----------



## cubby (Jun 2, 2009)

The weed is burnt, my mind a cinder, turn on a fan or open a winda'


----------



## Newbud (Jun 2, 2009)

They say ya eyes are tha winda's to ya soul so open up ya winda's and you will see this bowl :bong1:


----------



## cubby (Jun 2, 2009)

Load that bowl, and pass it 'round, y'all know me, the ole' weed hound.


----------



## IRISH (Jun 2, 2009)

whats up 'ol cubby, you 'ol weed hound, did you plant your seed outside in the ground?


----------



## cubby (Jun 2, 2009)

I planted my seeds, out in the ground, hoping to harvest, not ounces but pounds


----------



## StoneyBud (Jun 2, 2009)

What nice sounds to hear growing pounds!


----------



## cubby (Jun 2, 2009)

Pounds of weed, I'm hoping to sow, but come the chill of fall, inside I'll grow.


----------



## StoneyBud (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm as high as the shuttle on it's cruise because Aurora Indica I did use.


----------



## Newbud (Jun 2, 2009)

My o my i must be high, i'm sure that shutle just floated by


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Jun 2, 2009)

floating along listining to some tunes, as we approach the dark side of the moon...


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Jun 3, 2009)

Pee pee on the ground, most people think it keeps critters from coming around...


----------



## yimmy capone (Jun 3, 2009)

Don't come around with the brown, only green is the weed for you and me...


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Jun 3, 2009)

You and me, we grow happy little trees...


----------



## cubby (Jun 3, 2009)

Happy little trees,covered in buds, smoke the little sucka's, and sip a little suds....


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Jun 3, 2009)

put a dime in the bottle and smash a little hole,
fire up some bottle tokes, getting fryds the goal


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Jun 4, 2009)

goal to success is having a perfect environment, without this there's no use in trying it...


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Jun 4, 2009)

Once i tried it you know i never stopped
till my fateful day with a doughnut eating cop


----------



## yimmy capone (Jun 4, 2009)

Cop, cops when will will you stop,
let us be and smoke our pot.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 4, 2009)

vapour it ,,bong it  ,even smoke a joint ,,
as long as you get high ,,cause thats the point


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 4, 2009)

The point is to be pain free and the high you get is a bonus, see (drug with a useful side effect, never see that from a big drug company)


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 4, 2009)

im pain free i use for pleasure ,,,,
bui at your leisure


----------



## Newbud (Jun 4, 2009)

I smoke to get high, and let the demons pass by


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Jun 4, 2009)

passing demons so they don't get us, here smoke some of my devils lettus...


----------



## Newbud (Jun 4, 2009)

Marijuana is a satanic herb planted by Satan himself.
For no other reason than increasing his wealth.
We the government are right and your all wrong, i comand you now put down that bong


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Jun 4, 2009)

The bong is down the joints are lit up, our government is more of a pain then a bad case of hiccups...


----------



## Newbud (Jun 4, 2009)

That joint may be lit but we'll make you ____ when we burst through the door guns blazin


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 4, 2009)

the only blazin in my house ,,,is the one you roll and burn yourself :joint:


----------



## StoneyBud (Jun 4, 2009)

Roses are red, violets are purple, sugar is sweet and so is maple syruple


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Jun 4, 2009)

maple syruple taste good on those hot cakes especially after a good morning wake-n-bake...


----------



## SativaWeed (Jun 5, 2009)

My throats all dry, my eyes all red.
Another few tokes, and ahm goin back tah bed.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 15, 2009)

if youve ground it good and rolled it smooth ,,
there will be no falling boulders ,, DUDE!


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Jun 16, 2009)

Dude take this:bong1: hit it, pass it on you'll love whats in my special bong...


----------

